# Binding/deck color match



## matemike (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, I have not taken it for a kruze just yet, but the appearance seems to be right on the money...







Rossi Templar Magtek deck
Rome Targa Whiskey binds
Burton Ion boots


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks sick and its totally going to rip!! Enjoy


----------



## matemike (Mar 5, 2017)

Appreciate it!

I actually stepped and strapped in on the living room carpet today. This combo is very flexible. These bindings can make this board bend all over the place with very little effort. I think I'll like it being a moderate speed free rider trying to get smoother all the time. 

I figured the 7-10 flex rating of the targas would mesh well on the board with a flex rating of 6; as long as I keep the targas ankle strap mounted on the lower side of the spectrum. I don't know if it's the Targas ability to flex the board more than what I'm used to, or if the flex of this board is significantly less that my previous 2003 Ride catalyst (no flex rating, but it sure was durable as I recall.) Again, just to reiterate, dang this setup is buttery flexy smooth!!!!!!!!


----------

